

Tagstand (YC S11) NFC-Enables A Giant Party, Lets Guests Tweet From Wristbands - kul
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/11/tagstand-is-nfc-enabling-a-giant-cocktail-party-will-let-guests-facebook-tweet-from-their-wristbands/

======
follower
I'm intrigued to see that the readers (as shown)
([http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/11/tagstand-is-nfc-
enabling-a-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/11/tagstand-is-nfc-enabling-a-
giant-cocktail-party-will-let-guests-facebook-tweet-from-their-
wristbands/tagstand-readers-2/)) appear to be Arduino boards, with what looks
like an Adafruit NFC/RFID breakout board
(<https://www.adafruit.com/products/364>) and a mini-breadboard bare-wired to
another IC.

Two questions:

* Are the readers going to be in enclosures on the night?

* Are you looking for a developer with Arduino (and some Android) experience? :)

~~~
kul
yes, and yes, though for the latter we do actually have someone contracting
for us right now. no harm in talking though? ping us at founders at tagstand.

------
amalag
It's twitter for your wrist, how many billions is that worth?

~~~
joelhaasnoot
What I don't really get is how the twitter/facebook is linked to your
wristband. Do you "sign in" for the party at some sort of kiosk? Or once you
get home?

~~~
kul
<http://www.manhattancocktailclassic.com/NFC_at_the_gala.html> Yep it was done
beforehand.

------
kn0thing
I hope I get lots of likes for my seersucker suit (Thanks, Bonobos! I'm one of
the lucky gentlemen mentioned in the article). Excited to combine two of my
fave things in one night: technology & cocktails.

------
corin_
Actually really interested in this and will be contacting Tagstand on Monday
to talk about doing this sort of thing at a few upcoming events... Had checked
out their site before and been tempted to order something just to play around
with on a personal level but not got round to it, didn't previously think of
this particular use, though.

~~~
kul
yeah, email me kul at tagstand, look forward to it.

------
djb_hackernews
Tagstand or someone needs to create an NFC ring I can wear to unlock my phone
instead of the cumbersome patterns, etc.

~~~
kul
wow that's weird: we've been discussing this. what'll also be cool is if in
the future you can customise devices for yourself just by picking them up.

right now nfc is off if the phone is in locked mode (for security reasons).
hmmm...

~~~
djb_hackernews
It doesn't appear to be off, at least not in this video.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01cRuB2_5AE>

but yea, you first conquer the simple problem of locked phones, then you can
move to anything once you have adoption and some data.

